# Gráficas de un transistor



## Ponchpmorelos (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola Amigos soy nuevo en este foro pero espero aprender y aportar mucho a él. 
Quisiera saber si me pueden decir como conectar un transistor bc547 para poder ver la gráfica de Corriente Ic  /  Voltaje Vce en el osciloscopio o que es lo que necesito para poder determinar esa gráfica de manera práctica ya que ya se hacerlo de manera gráfica.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola ponchpmorelos

Si tu osciloscopio tiene entradas X & Y es relativamente fácil.
Ve la imagen “Trazador Curva Del Diodo” Dicen en el texto que con un osciloscopio grafican voltaje contra corriente, del diodo claro, por la entrada H(Horizontal) grafican, en la pantalla, la caída de voltaje en el diodo. Por la entrada V(Vertical) grafican la corriente que atraviesa al diodo (Es la caída de voltaje en la resistencia).
 Nota que están aplicando, al circuito, corriente alterna (6V); si solo aplicamos la señal al eje H, en la pantalla se verá una raya Horizontal. El ancho de esa raya estará de acuerdo a la caída de voltaje en el diodo y la ganancia horizontal del osciloscopio.
Si aplicamos, también, la señal al eje V,  el trazo horizontal se desplazará Verticalmente por efecto de la corriente que cruza al diodo que está representado por la caída de voltaje en la resistencia dando como resultado la curva característica del diodo.
Si tu osciloscopio esta bien calibrado (Si mide correcto V & H) puedes ver que a un determinado voltaje (eje H) circula una determinada corriente (eje V).

Entra a Google.com y busca más Información. Teclea: trazado de curvas para transistores

Para “ver” las curvas características del Transistor es algo más complejo. Se requiere un generador de rampa en
Escalera que se conecta a la base del transistor.......Etc, Etc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Ponchpmorelos (Jun 17, 2010)

muchisimas gracias MrCarlos Me fue de gran ayuda para mi práctica de electronica


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 9, 2011)

No se si es el lugar correcto para preguntar pero no pierdo mucho con intentarlo, la cosa es que compré algunos TIP120 de STMicroelectronics para controlar un motor a pasos y va bien, por ahora, pero no se como ajustar la ganancia correctamente, según ví el hFE venia siendo de 1000 y me imagine que con 2mA se elevaria a los 2A que requiere el motor pero resulta que veo que al usar corrientes de entrada mucho menores la ganancia es igual elevada, me parece que por ahora esta alrededor de 6000 entonces quisiera ayuda para interpretar la grafica y poder ajustar así la corriente correcta de mi motor ya que en este momento esta operando con un trafo de 24V+tap de 2A rectificado en half-bridge respecto al tap por lo que la corriente se limita (se calienta un poco despues de un rato pero no le pasa nada) pero cuando lo conecte en la bateria temo que pueda dañar el motor (y ya se que el voltaje es menor pero por si acaso pregunto), el circuito seria el adjunto, no tengo el modelo del TIP120 por eso prengunto, copié uno que encontré pero parece que lo hice mal ya que cuando corto la alimentacion la base sigue conduciendo con la misma intensisdad aunque el valor de esta si se aproxima a lo que me mide el multimetro en la realidad.
No le entiendo muy bien por que la grafica de la ganancia está para VCE= 3V


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 10, 2011)

Tenés que fijarte en esta curva:



Fijate que cuando tu Ic=2A, tu Hfe es de casi 5000 a ºT ambiente. Tené muy en cuenta el tema de la disipación de ºT, con esa corriente seguramente vas a tener que disipar mucha potencia.


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 11, 2011)

Si, ya se el problema de la potencia disipada, el motor consume 7.6W mientras que a 12V y 2A son 24W por lo que tengo que sacar lo demás siendo 16.4W por transistor, tenia pensado usar un disipador de PC que tengo por ahí junto con un ventilador, pero creo que será mejor usar resistencias de 4,7Ohms a 25W para que esta disipe toda la potencia y los trasistores solo esten de interruptores y se supone que de esa forma no se calentarian los transistores, ¿esa grafica de donde es? la de ST solo viene así


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 11, 2011)

Es la misma curva, fijate que Ic=2A el hfe es de 5k aproximadamente.

La potencia que se va a tener que bancar el transistor no son 16W, verificá eso, yo diría que son 4w aproximadamente.


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 12, 2011)

Igual creo que lo haré experimentalmente midiendo la corriente, ¿por que serian 4W?
La verdad no estoy muy seguro con los datos del motor pero te los pongo por si puedes aclaramelo, es el resaltado, por eso creia que los transistores tendrian que disipar toda esa potencia adicional


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 13, 2011)

Si al transistor lo usas como llave, ¿que condiciones tiene cuando el mismo conduce (Ic y Vce)? y ¿cuando no conduce (Ic y Vce)?


----------

